# Favorite Pie



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Another thread brought this question up . My favorite pie is Coconut Custard with coconut mixed into the custard and the top browned lightly . I would then follow that with a Banana Cream Pie with a chocolate topping as my second favorite . :dr


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Home made Blueberry with Vanilla Icecream. :dr :dr


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

I like the ol' southern standby: Pecan Pie.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Dutch Apple Pie served hot with Vanilla Ice Cream....mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

My mom's rhubarb pie


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

My wife's grandmother's lemon merangue (sp?) pie. MMMMMM


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

publicspeakingnerd said:


> I like the ol' southern standby: Pecan Pie.


:tpd: a major plus with a scoop of vanilla icecream :dr


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

mastershogun said:


> :tpd: a major plus with a scoop of vanilla icecream :dr


:tpd:

:tpd:

Down here there are a lot of stray pecan trees from the old orchards (now neighborhoods). Lots of people gathering them up. Don't have the time to shell them to make a pie - still get mine in the store.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Apple.
Followed by cherry or blueberry


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Pecan.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

volfan said:


> Dutch Apple Pie served hot with Vanilla Ice Cream....mmmmmmmmm


:tpd: :tpd: :dr :tpd: :tpd:


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Good old Apple Pie for me


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

Banana cream. Followed by pecan or blueberry. Also, who's going to be the first one to make some sort of off-color pie joke? I'm waiting.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Season favorites
Summer: Key Lime
Fall Winter: Pecan w/ice cream
Spring: Rhubarb


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Pecan...or a variation made with macadamia nuts. :dr

But really, I never met any pie that I *didn't* like.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Rock Star said:


> :tpd: :tpd: :dr :tpd: :tpd:


i thought you were gonna say poontang pie!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mike32312 said:


> Home made Blueberry with Vanilla Icecream. :dr :dr


That's what I'm talking about!! :dr

Runners up would include Pecan Sweet Potato Pie and a good thick Key Lime.


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Apple with a slice of cheese.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Peach baby!
Hot, with ice cream. :dr


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Key Lime Pie
Pecan Pie w/Ice Cream
Warm Blueberry Pie


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Sweet Potato with fresh whipped cream (not canned or Cool Whip) or Apple with a chocolate crumb crust with French vanilla ice cream.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Blackberry or Blueberry.....Hard for me to choose between these two.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Deep dish home made apple pie warmed, with a scoop of Bryer’s Vanilla ice cream., whipped cream, and warm caramel sauce. UMMMMMMMMMMM:dr


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

Boatsinker....so good.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

zemekone said:


> i thought you were gonna say poontang pie!


I was going to go with Hair Pie


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Chocolate or Boston cream pie...


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Lemon Meringue


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Pumpkin, Boston cream, apple, cherry

no particular order


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Pecan, Dutch Apple and pumkin pies are my favs. But the key is the crust! :dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Key Lime Pie
> Pecan Pie w/Ice Cream
> Warm Blueberry Pie


Did you see my list Drifty?

Great minds think alike! :r


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Cherry Pie
Key Lime Pie
Tart au Citron


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Blackberry
Peach


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Jessic Simpson's


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

steelheaderdu said:


> Jessic Simpson's


:r

Seriously though. Pumpkin Pie from Sam's Club knocks my socks off like no other!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

zemekone said:


> i thought you were gonna say poontang pie!


I was gonna but yens ruined it Gerry, bastage. :r

What was the question? Oh yeah, does blackberry cobbler count? Blue berry if just by itself, but if ya add vanilla ice cream then its Dutch apple, damn I'm hungry now.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> Deep dish home made apple pie warmed, with a scoop of Bryer's Vanilla ice cream., whipped cream, and warm caramel sauce. UMMMMMMMMMMM:dr


Dang I love that Bryers vanilla ice cream..


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

mhillsing23 said:


> :r
> 
> Seriously though. Pumpkin Pie from Sam's Club knocks my socks off like no other!


Ya gotta love Sam's club Pumpkin Pie. $4.88 for a huge, tasty pie...mmmm, its a college kid's dream...


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Wife's warm apple pie just out of the oven with a nice scoop of vanilla ice cream.:dr


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Egg custard.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

A nice hot pizza pie, but on the sweeter side I would have to go with pecan pie.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

White Chocolate Pecan Pie that I bake for the holidays. 
Gonna make 4-6 for Christmas time...


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Frito Pie. 


Do not care much for sweets.


Stacey


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Strawberry-Rhubarb
Key Lime


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

1. Strawberry Rhubarb
2. Apple
3. Key Lime

It is tough to rank 'em... this is the way I am feeling today, but I could very well reverse the list tomorrow.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Walnut Pie home made with mixed with a sweet and condensed milk!
Pecan Pie Made the same way!

Cobbler sounds great with ice cream add a liqueur and we're in!!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Store bought Apple pie and My Dad's homemade Pecan pie!!!

My dad makes the best pie crust I have ever had in my entire life!! His apple pie would be #1 on my list...but his apple filling has WAY too cinnamon in it.

(saying "cinnamon in it" out loud is fun )


----------

